

Feedity: Create RSS Feeds From Any Website - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/06/rss-feeds-from-any-website/

======
brandnewlow
Note to Usefultools.com team. When I click on the big beautiful screenshot of
the site I'm reading about, it should take me to the site, not to the
screenshot.

~~~
evdawg
Note to Usefultools.com team. When I click on a link called "Feedity: Create
RSS Feeds From Any Website" I expect to go straight to <http://feedity.com/>.
Please stop linkjacking!

~~~
josefresco
Give credit where credit is due. If the Usefultools team did the legwork and
found this app and did a write up there's nothing wrong with linking to their
article.

~~~
brandnewlow
Agreed. I knew HN people would be annoyed when I clicked through, but I also
thought this was kind of a neat idea for a site.

------
nreece
Thanks for the review, and posting it on HN.

What started out as a project inspired from a data mining assignment (back in
uni), is now a simple service being used by paying customers, including US
state government agencies, libraries, news aggregators etc.

Yes, many websites these days already have RSS feeds, but from what we've seen
so far - RSS still has a long way to go before the average Internet user
starts utilizing them.

We just introduced some new features, and revamped our service plans. More on
our blog @ <http://blog.feedity.com>

------
nimbix
This has been done dozens of times already, usually with better results. For
the example I tried (a table listing events) it's only picking up the site's
"register" and "add to favorites" links and there seems to be no way of
telling it to create a feed from different content. It needs more work.

~~~
brandnewlow
"This has been done dozens of times already, usually with better results."

Links?

~~~
dc2k08
I was recently looking for one of these and found feed43.com. It's a lot more
complicated so it probably doesn't attract the casual user but it is very
useful. you can apply a template to your feeds and pick out as many parameters
as you need and then sort them in what ever way you would like them to appear.
Only problem is, it seems to be down often enough. I would use feedity's
service if it was similar. At the moment, only offering a link and title - it
doesn't suit me needs.

~~~
JimmyL
I use feed43 a fair amount, and am pretty satisfied with it. It's certainly
_not_ user-friendly, but once you get the hang of it it works.

------
mshafrir
Can this be effectively used for screen scraping?

------
Semiapies
I've yet to use one of these site and have a feed actually work for more than
a couple of weeks. Anyone have better experience?

